# dallas schwinn basketcase



## volksboy57 (Sep 4, 2012)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/3248047447.html    has the cool fender and tank. only 100 bucks! I would get it but i am totally out of funds right now!!


----------



## Boris (Sep 4, 2012)

If I remember correctly, that buddy seat set-up alone is worth some bucks. At the very LEAST $100.


----------



## halfatruck (Sep 5, 2012)

*OK, OK, I had to get it...............*

Ok I figured this wasn't all that far away so...........I drove over and picked it up. The bike has just about everything imaginable tacked on....a Mack truck Bulldog (eyes light up), a '57 Chevy model (below the Bulldog), a 50's Ford emblem (in front of the Bulldog) a AAA emblem (behind the Ford emblem), mudguards made out of floor mats, a blue CA plate, 2 small Wheaties plates, a large glass reflector, a trailer hitch, a kids seat, two aerials, a hippie sign (metal), and 2 add-on headlights....I don't think I missed anything.......Serial is F234880, and the headbadge is 'Boren Bicycle Company Littlerock Arkansas, I think it is a 'LATONIA'.


----------



## halfatruck (Sep 5, 2012)

*More Photos....*

additional photos.....


----------



## jpromo (Sep 5, 2012)

Now that's a hot mess! It's sure got moxie though  It's almost screaming to be left as-is.

You could probably resell on craigslist advertised as a Pee-Wee Herman bike :o


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 5, 2012)

Jesus! It's hideous.
I love it! Probably wouldn't change a thing about it...


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 5, 2012)

That's a true "RAT" bike for sure with some class underneath somewhere hiding..... I would not change a thing either except grease her up, ride her, and terrify & embarrass the hell out of my wife.  On second thought, I couldn't bring it home unless I wanted to sleep outdoors with it!!!!!


----------



## Mole (Sep 5, 2012)

The buddy seat is pretty cool.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 5, 2012)

looks like that chainguard might clean up... I hope he didnt drill into the fenderlight to mount that car/bull dog. Not too bad of a tank either... Pretty good score for $100!


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 6, 2012)

Worth it for $100, got our attention, and lil parts esp buddy rear seat, tank etc.  Great score!


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 6, 2012)

Serial puts it at '49 I think.  Personally I'd part that thing out.  The Mack truck piece could be worth some scratch.  If that had popped up local I would have been all over it.  Great score.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## silvercreek (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm glad I didn't see it first. I would have left it there.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd throw on a stained wife beater and rock that baby as-is!!


----------



## halfatruck (Sep 10, 2012)

*Didn't want to be seen riding this..........*

I decided that I didn’t want to ride this ‘thing’ …so I disassembled it. The good: the frame is in good condition (has about 3 coats of house paint), the chainguard is good (no nicks/rust or dents), tank is in very good condition inside, it has the large Delta horn (doesn’t look like it’s ever had batteries in it – didn’t test), crank (marked AS&CO) and chainring in good shape, seat tube clamp and stem bolts are marked AS,  light does have a hole but I can repair (if painted),and it has a large glass reflector on the rear, and the headbadge is different – I’ll have to restore. The bad: I think it probably had a locking fork at one time (it has top and bottom bearing cups that I haven’t  seen before) , stem, handle grips, rear fender?, seat, wheels, aren’t original. If I restore/refurbish I may use the ‘BUDDY’ rack, it’s sort of neat……..


----------

